# Clearwater/Tampa owners



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

Coldones and I are looking to try and get some guys together for a couple beers with fellow owners. Any ideas? Was thinking Quaker Steak and Lube on 49th st where US 19 crosses over, they have a big parking lot. Wednesday night is bike night, there will be alot of people there that night. So any suggestions, pick a place, day, and time! :cheers


----------



## pcsilvergoat (Oct 30, 2005)

I wouldnt mind meeting up with some fellow goat owners. I'm a youngin though, wont be 21 till Nov. 22. So their wont be any beers for me


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

that's o.k.............it's about the cars......not the beers!


----------



## ColdOnes (Aug 13, 2005)

Anyone else out there in the Tampa/St. Pete area looking for a little get together to shoot the s*%t and have a beer ?


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

I would be Intrested I work 1mile south of there!


----------



## benh818 (Feb 21, 2005)

I go to UMiami and we are planning a road trip out to Tampa/St. Pete pretty soon... Definitely wouldnt mind meeting up with some fellow Goat owners when we get out there and kick back a few...


----------



## cuspid (Dec 8, 2004)

Pick a time and place.


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

Would you guys rather do Tampa or somewhere in St. Pete/Clearwater? I know Quaker Steak has a big parking lot, they get a large crowd on Wed nights for bike night. But I don't mind driving to Tampa either. Hell I look for reasons to drive anywhere now that I have this car!


----------



## cuspid (Dec 8, 2004)

We did one on a Sunday afternoon at the Gulf-To-Bay hooters on Sunday at noon in January and had the whole parking lot to ourselves. We had 5 cars show. I'm in pinellas.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

marathonman said:


> Coldones and I are looking to try and get some guys together for a couple beers with fellow owners. Any ideas? Was thinking Quaker Steak and Lube on 49th st where US 19 crosses over, they have a big parking lot. Wednesday night is bike night, there will be alot of people there that night. So any suggestions, pick a place, day, and time! :cheers


Any Update On this get together Im There!


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

Hell, I'm blocks away from hooters...........works for me! I like weekday evenings! Pick a day!


----------



## cuspid (Dec 8, 2004)

Someone call it.


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

Let's do Thursday in case anyone wants to go to sunshine Wed night and run their car! Maybe 7:30ish?:cheers


----------



## cuspid (Dec 8, 2004)

Where? also There is a cool corvette show coming up at Ferman Chevrolet Sat. Nov 19. It blew my mine last year.


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

Hooters on gulf to bay sounded good to me! If I'm free on the 19th, I'll go to the show!


----------



## cuspid (Dec 8, 2004)

So this thurs at Hooters at 7:30 correct. Who is up for it?? :cheers


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

yeah....7:30.........unless later is easier!


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

Are we on for hooters? I'll be there if you guys are goin'!!!:cheers


----------



## cuspid (Dec 8, 2004)

Agroup is going to be at Quaker State and lube friday 1pm see ls1gto.com


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

Gotta work! So noone is going tonight then. I'll make other plans for tonight.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

that blows, I was looking forward to pics....


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

I'll send you some anyway.......


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

Yay!


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

hold your breath too!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

pfffffffffffffffffft! *turns blue*


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

*purple shade now* wheres the damn pics!?!?!

-faints-


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

they're comin', they're comin'.......hang on......don't pass out yet! LOL!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

*cheeks blow out*

UHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

HUHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

*color returns*

pics? yay!!!


----------



## cuspid (Dec 8, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2005)

pictures!!! yay.......

Shiny GTO!


----------



## cuspid (Dec 8, 2004)

Pick a new time and date and place, I'll be there.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

and take pics?


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## hssaini (Jul 9, 2005)

Hi All,

I have done Monthly meets in Tampa for 5+ years when i owned NISSANS.

Here is a link to that on TAMPARACING.COM

http://www.tamparacing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=220909

For those who rather not click the link.....COPY ANd PASTE BELOW:

Monthly Meet - First Sat Of Every Month 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Date:
Saturday; January 7th, 2005

Time:
7:30PM - ?

Location:
Target Shopping Center
15240 N Dale Mabry Hwy
Tampa, FL 33618

Disclaimer:
Post questions/comments/suggestions as always here.
Email me if desired at [email protected] or you can reach me at my cell at 813-857-6563, just in case if you need directions or we relocate due to rain.

Please bear in mind that no donuts or similar behavior is acceptable in the parking lot where we meet. If you desire to do that, please feel free to get on Dale Mabry and rip your desires, but please don't put everyone is jeopardy of getting kicked out of the lot.

This meet is meant to be a see/show/learn/talk/meet the peeps and the cars, put faces to the usernames kinda deal....no testing of your suspension or your car's potential etc. etc. You are free to do whatever you please on the highway (DALE MABRY) at your own risk.

I would love to meet some goat owners in Tampa Area. 

I was at the meet few days ago and everyone was complimenting me on the new goat. If you guys like to come out there, that would be great or we can meet somewhere else if desired. 

Saturday nights are usually better due to FOOTBALL SEASON. Although we do have some Saturday games coming up as well.

Anyone interested?

Rinku


----------

